# Mites/Worms in FF culture?



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello all,

I noticed the last few FF Melan cultures I've been getting white worms/Mites in them. What are they?

It might be due to the heat. Can you take a look at let me know. Are these harmful? I've been throwing them out. Also next time i make a FF culture can I spray the mite spray inside.


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Steve25 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I noticed the last few FF Melan cultures I've been getting white worms/Mites in them. What are they?
> 
> It might be due to the heat. Can you take a look at let me know. Are these harmful? I've been throwing them out. Also next time i make a FF culture can I spray the mite spray inside.


sorry I forgot those are the larva. Nothing bad. I had a long weekend sorry everyone


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I was gonna say  haha.

On the other hand, I highly doubt it will be safe to put mite spray in the cultures... 

Richie


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

mite are littereally EVERYWHERE

but they will seek for suitable environment to live in , aka ff culture.

you can try to place the cuture on mite paper to prevent the migration of mite into new culture.

but i say when culture get old there wil be mite in it for sure.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

They just wont let this post die will they ... OOOps I just didt it to..

We are laughing with you ..lol.. not at you ..
Dan


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

HHAHA. I'm waiting for this post to die lol. Good times everyone


----------

